# Where to get HT Fuses in Toronto?



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

The 500ma fuse in my marshall jmp blew the other night and was wondering if anyone knew where I could pick up some replacements locally in toronto before I order from mouser or wherever. Thanks for any input :smile-new:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Sayal electronics if there's one near you? I think the last time I needed fuses I went to Radio Shack ( whatever it's called now). They should still carry stuff like that. Make sure you get slow blow.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Any electrical wholesaler should have them as well. Better buy a 5 pack if you're unsure why it blew.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys I'm going to call the shack/the source and see if they have any and if not look up the nearest sayal


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

LM Bloor should have them, maybe other music stores also.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

+1 to sayal i just got back from there and that place is HUGE! I had a field day in there got fuses, more deoxit, new test leads some foam insulation for my rattling speakers in my cab. JB welder that's a great call I'm not sure why I didnt think to call them I've done well there looking for random one off repair parts like string trees and bridge saddles etc.also great name btw I used to work taking out canoe trips with grumman canoes and needless to say we became very acquainted with that magic stuff.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad you found your parts. As to the magic stuff, like it says on the package, "even better than bailing wire" :smile-new:


----------

